# Seite zerschossen, grundlos?



## OnDemand (11. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Seite ist immer mal wieder zerschossen, kann mir nur nicht erklären warum. Es sieht immer alles aus wie es soll, bis ich dann mal den Server "cleane" dann ist es zerschossen.

Habe ich irgendwas vergessen?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:p="http://primefaces.org/ui">
<h:head></h:head>
<h:body>
	<ui:include src="/resources/template/header.xhtml"></ui:include>
	<div class="contentBackground">inhalte</div>
	<ui:include src="/resources/template/footer.xhtml"></ui:include>
</h:body>
</html>
```

Und so sieht es zerschossen aus, was vor wenigen Minuten noch funktionierte. (in allen Browsern das gleiche)


----------

